# Suport / Recolzament



## ChrisQH93

Hola,

En primer lloc, no sóc un parlant natiu de català, però, m'agradaria xerrar una mica d'alguns aspectes que per a mi són una mica estranys, per exemple, tinc un dubte, he sentit que molta gent diu "*recolzament*" en lloc de "*suport*", és això correcte?, és a dir, jo penso, que la paraula recolzament, només té el sentit físic com "La moto està recolzada en aquell lloc" mentre que el "suport" es refereix al sentiu de, bo, donar suport. Haveu vist aquell anunci que hi ha en moltes parades d'autobús que diu "és el xxxx o és el recolzament?" amb el Xavi Alonso de fons. No hauria de dir-hi "el suport"?

Es curiós com els parlants no natius de la llengua adverteixen aquests problemes mentre que la gent nativa, ja els tenen com assimilats. A més, els altres problemes de "catanyol" com utilitzar desenvolupar en lloc de _*desarrollar*_, penjar en lloc de _*colgar*_, aprofundir en lloc de _*profundizar*_ (quan es parla en espanyol). M'agradaria xerrar sobre tot això,què us sembla? també, ho sento per tots els possibles error que hi hagin


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Els dos mots són totalment sinònims. Única diferència que podria trobar-los si ens posem a buscar-ne els quatre pèls al gat,  suport potser correspon a un nivell una miqueta més cult, però una miqueta. Ambdos són intercanviables tant al llenguatge figurat com al físic.

L' altre "problema" que hi veus. En són coses del bilingüisme quotidià.  Mai no has sentit intercalar paraules angleses en conversacions de persones suposadament cultes? I, açò, no t'ha cridat l'atenció?

Salutacions


----------



## ChrisQH93

A qui he d'obeir? quan busco informació, molta gent dic que, efectivament, només hem de fer servir el verb recolzar en el sentiu físic. A més, avui, la meva companya de pis, m'ha dit, el verb recolzar és amb c trencada!. Llavors, vull dir que és una mica difícil fixar els coneixements de la llengua si la divergència existent és tan gran. També tens raó, però, no estic parlant de utilitzar paraules angleses, no és la mateixa cosa parlar sobre el nou aparell de Samsung que encara no té nom en castellà o català, estic parlant de que molta gent, utilitza verbs del català quan parlen espanyol, ningú dic "demà I'll buy una samarreta", m'explico? entenc, són problemes del bilingüisme.


----------



## Elessar

Quan veges que diferents persones et diuen normes contradictòries és que una d'elles 1) s'equivoca o s'inventa la norma 2) et ven com a norma el que tan sols és un criteri (és a dir, una opció entre diverses opcions legítimes). Llavors, la millor opció és buscar en un diccionari o en una gramàtica, segons convinga.

Sobre l'ús de _recolzament_ amb sentit figurat (com a sinònim de _suport_) se n'ha parlat molt, i és cert que hi han diaris que han usat la paraula amb eixe sentit. No sé donar-te una resposta clara, però si busques la traducció de _apoyo_ en el diccionari Optimot, l'única opció que dóna amb el sentit figurat és esta:*

2 *_fig _suport; ajut; defensa _f_; favor.

Sobre els altres temes que esmentes, potser val la pena obrir un altre fil.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ChrisQH93 said:


> A qui he d'obeir? quan busco informació, molta gent dic que, efectivament, només hem de fer servir el verb recolzar en el sentiu físic. A més, avui, la meva companya de pis, m'ha dit, el verb recolzar és amb c trencada!. Llavors, vull dir que és una mica difícil fixar els coneixements de la llengua si la divergència existent és tan gran. També tens raó, però, no estic parlant de utilitzar paraules angleses, no és la mateixa cosa parlar sobre el nou aparell de Samsung que encara no té nom en castellà o català, estic parlant de que molta gent, utilitza verbs del català quan parlen espanyol, ningú dic "demà I'll buy una samarreta", m'explico? entenc, són problemes del bilingüisme.



Figura't que al revés passa el mateix: en conversacions en català s'utilitzen paraules castellanes. Exemples més "consagrats" per l'ús quotidià: jefe, novio, cariño (o carinyo, amb la o final reduïda a u) etc. No et crida l'atenció això?
Com veus, el catanyol és molt permissiu,


----------



## ACQM

A mí també m'han dit (va ser un professor de l'institut) que recolzar només s'havia de fer servir en el sentit físic i que "suport" era el més adient en sentit figurat.

El bilingüisme té això i és normal. Però sobretot perquè el bilingüisme no vol dir 50%-50% sobretot pel que fa al tipus d'ús del llenguatge.Si tu veus que molta gent utilitza "desarrollar" parlant en català és perquè és una paraula formal i, durant algunes generacions, la majoria de catalans només utilitzaven el català en converses col·loquials; l'escola, els diaris, la ràdio, la televisió, la major part de les noveles i altra literatura que es consumia més freqüentment,... eren en castellà. 

De fet, jo, que sóc castellanoparlant, vaig viure una època diferent, de petita, la de la llengua catalana com a vehicular a l'escola, així que de tant en tant se m'escapava un "desenvolupar" parlant castellà. Has d'entendre que la gent usa el que coneix i que dominis dos idiomes no vol dir que els dominis igual ni en en els mateixos camps, que una llengua sigui la llengua materna tampoc vol dir que sigui la que parlis més correctament si no tens la mateixa educació acadèmica o no l'uses fora de l'àmbit familiar.

Jo faig menys castellanismes en alguns àmbits justament perquè sóc castellanoparlant i vaig aprendre català a l'escola, d'altra banda això també fa el meu català menys genuí i ric perquè no faig servir tants localismes i altres mots que no surten al llibres de texts o a televisió. La majoria de gent que em coneix per estudis o per feina, etc. no pot deduir fàcilment que amb els meus pares parlem en castellà perquè el meu català es de nadiua, però, d'altra banda, hi ha molt vocabulari casolà que he anat aprenent quan he anat a viure en parella (amb ell hi parlo català), perquè hi havia coses de les que mai havia parlat en català, com ara d'on estendre la roba i d'on planxar-la.


----------



## germanbz

Moltes voltes i malauradament, massa gent s'apropia dels criteris al voltant de l'ús del català i emet criteris o els decidix directament sense massa base argumental. Moltes voltes fins i tot obviant diferents usos geogràfics, dialectals i d'altres.

T'assegure que per estes terres i dins del seu ús "real", recolzament es pot utilitzar perfectament en sentit figurat de la mateixa manera que donar suport.

Alguna volta m'agradaria vore desde fora eixe punt, aon algú decidix que determinada paraula no té dret a l'evolució en el seu ús o no es pot utilitzar de manera figurada.


----------



## ChrisQH93

germanbz said:


> Moltes voltes i malauradament, massa gent s'apropia dels criteris al voltant de l'ús del català i emet criteris o els decidix directament sense massa base argumental. Moltes voltes fins i tot obviant diferents usos geogràfics, dialectals i d'altres.
> 
> T'assegure que per estes terres i dins del seu ús "real", recolzament es pot utilitzar perfectament en sentit figurat de la mateixa manera que donar suport.
> 
> Alguna volta m'agradaria vore desde fora eixe punt, aon algú decidix que determinada paraula no té dret a l'evolució en el seu ús o no es pot utilitzar de manera figurada.



Sincerament, pots tenir tota la raó del món, però, simplement, no se a qui tinc que obeir. Jo, per exemple, faria servir el verb suportar quan calgui, segurament, estigui equivocat, però això de recolzament, em sembla un castellanisme. Ho demanaré a la meva professora de català. Nois, una cosa més..tinc dificultats per a saber quan tinc que fer servir els verbs ser o estar, se que es diu, sóc a Barcelona, però només perquè lo he consultat, no perquè sàpiga la raó. Gràcies per els vostres comentaris!


----------



## ACQM

ChrisQH93 said:


> Sincerament, pots tenir tota la raó del món, però, simplement, no se a qui tinc que obeir. Jo, per exemple, faria servir el verb suportar quan calgui, segurament, estigui equivocat, però això de recolzament, em sembla un castellanisme. Ho demanaré a la meva professora de català. Nois, una cosa més..tinc dificultats per a saber quan tinc que fer servir els verbs ser o estar, se que es diu, sóc a Barcelona, però només perquè lo he consultat, no perquè sàpiga la raó. Gràcies per els vostres comentaris!



Hi ha altres fils a aquest forum sobre el tema ser/estar (et deixo uns links) que pots consultar i a on pots afegir els teus comentaris o dubtes. Si no en tens prou pots obrir un nou fil.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1836947&highlight=ser+estar

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1492106

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=352761&highlight=ser+estar


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ChrisQH93 said:


> Sincerament, pots tenir tota la raó del món, però, simplement, no se a qui tinc que obeir. Jo, per exemple, faria servir el verb suportar quan calgui, segurament, estigui equivocat, però això de recolzament, em sembla un castellanisme. Ho demanaré a la meva professora de català. Nois, una cosa més..tinc dificultats per a saber quan tinc que fer servir els verbs ser o estar, se que es diu, sóc a Barcelona, però només perquè lo he consultat, no perquè sàpiga la raó. Gràcies per els vostres comentaris!



Ho que sí que és un castellanisme és la construcció "tenir que" en comptes de "haver de", per a la qual es fa servir, de preferència, en la llengua col·loquial, a la primera persona "haig" en comptes de "he".

"Recolzament" no és cap castellanisme, és una paraula catalaníssima. O vols dir que es tracta d'un calc lingüístic? Això, no sé.

Per això de "ser" i "estar", no ho sé gaire bé jo mateix, és un dels aspectes més complicats de la llengua catalana.


----------



## ernest_

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Ho El que sí que és un castellanisme ...


Angelo, una correcció: El pronom _ho_ només funciona com a complement directe d'un verb, substituïnt _això/allò_. Per exemple, 
_ho demanaré a la meva professora_  (=demanaré _això_ a la meva professora). En qualsevol altra funció, és incorrecte.


----------



## ChrisQH93

Gràcies a tots, veig que n'hi ha molt acord. El dilluns, us posaré la resposta de la meva professora.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies, Ernest.
Hauré d'exercir més el meu català.


----------



## Doraemon-

No veig raó per a diferenciar així recolzament/suport, o recolzar/suportar. 
També "suportar" té un significat de fer físicament que una cosa es sostingui, y per extensió fer-ho amb qualsevol cosa de forma figurada. No sé per qué si que es deuria poder donar aquest sentit figurat a suportar, i no pas a recolzar. Tots dos tenen volen dir "descansar sobre un suport", tant física com figuradament.
L'IEC hi està d'acord: recolzar
1 v. intr. [LC] Una cosa, descansar sobre un suport. _Posa l’escala que recolzi a la paret. La volta recolza sobre les dues parets laterals._
1 2 v. intr. [LC] per ext. _Una teoria que recolza sobre fets indiscutibles. Sobre aquells exèrcits poderosos recolzava tota la força de l’Imperi._ 
És a dir, que són el mateix, serveixen tan 'física' com figuradament. Potser si als catalanoparlants no els hi sona malament és perquè no està malament, no sé. Tot i que em resultaria estrany pensar en que una cosa no estigui bé en un idioma quan tota la gent que el parla ho diu, què vol dir llavors 'estar malament' o 'ser incorrecte'. 

Respecte a penjar/aprofundir/desenvolupar (o desenrotllar), son paraules bastant generalitzades en l´ús del català, que si les dius en castellà vol dir simplement que no parles bé català, que barreges els idiomes, ja sigui per incultura, per desconeixement, perquè t'és igual, o pel que sigui. Passa a tots els idiomes, i més quan es conviu diàriament amb un altre idioma més potent. També hi ha gent que demana "un bocadill de jamó i ques" o que a Puerto Rico en lloc de dir "quita la alfombra" diu "remueve la carpeta". No son català o castellà correctes perquè la resta de la comunitat que parla aquest idioma ho veu com una paraula estrangera i no pròpia, però bé... la gent pot parlar com vulgui, i no pots enviar algú a presó per parlar malament.
No sé... no crec que hi hagi ningú que digui que en català es diu "colgar".


----------



## ACQM

El que tinc entès no es que "recolzament" no pugui expresar "suport", sinó que "recolzar" com a verb no és sinònim de "donar suport", ja que "recolzar" no es donar suport tampoc en sentit literal, quan dius poses una bicicleta contra la porta dius "recolza la bicicleta a la paret" i pots dir "la paret dona suport a la bicicleta", no pots dir que "la paret recolza la bicicleta" i, per tant, pots dir "Els meus pares em donen molt de suport", pero no hauries de dir "els meus pares em recolzen molt".


----------



## Doraemon-

No veig la raó per la qüal un argument "recolza" una conclusió (li dona suport, en sentit figurat i no físic), pero una persona no pot recolzar a una altra (també li dona suport, en sentit figurat i no físic).


----------



## Cento

Perquè si tu expresses un argument en suport d'una conclusió "l'argument no recolza la conclusió" sinó que "la conclusió recolza en l'argument". 
Una persona pot "donar suport a una altra", no pot "recolzar *a* una altra", però sí que pot "recolzar *en *una altra/*sobre* una altra": "Estava cansadíssim i em vaig recolzar en/sobre mon germà". 
Jo pense que és talment com ho diu ACQM. El problema, crec, és que en castellà "apoyar" té els dos sentits i en fem un calc.


----------



## ACQM

Com diu el Cento, el Doraemon- parteix d'una idea equivocada, un argument NO pot recolzar una conclusió. Directament del DIEC en l'entrada recolzar:

1 2 v. intr. [LC] per ext. Una teoria que recolza sobre fets indiscutibles. Sobre aquells exèrcits poderosos recolzava tota la força de l’Imperi. 

Per tant, en sentit figurat pots dir "Jo reocolzo sobre els meus pares" quan vols dir "Els meus pares em donen suport".


----------

